# Looking for MxM or MxF NSFW rp



## Jmuddee (Feb 20, 2018)

Just like it says I'm looking for an RP and I'm pretty flexible when it comes to it be MxM or MxF as well as kinks so let's talk about it and see what we can come up with


----------



## Rabiere (Feb 20, 2018)

I´m interested, tell me if you want to chat about it.


----------



## Jmuddee (Feb 20, 2018)

Rabiere said:


> I´m interested, tell me if you want to chat about it.


Sure let's talk pm me


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 21, 2018)

alright i'll bite. what's allowed?


----------



## Jmuddee (Feb 21, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> alright i'll bite. what's allowed?


What are you into?


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 21, 2018)

Anything that doesn't involve death or unbearable pain.


----------



## Pansymoron13 (Feb 21, 2018)

I have a Dalmatian boy who loves pain and is into a lot of stuff as well as being a bottom


----------



## Jmuddee (Feb 21, 2018)

Pansymoron13 said:


> I have a Dalmatian boy who loves pain and is into a lot of stuff as well as being a bottom


Interesting is there anything else you can tell me?


----------



## Pansymoron13 (Feb 21, 2018)

Jmuddee said:


> Interesting is there anything else you can tell me?


Yeah he's pretty much a very obedient dog to his boyfriend or master and rebellious to others he's a spitfire and has a lot of personality


----------



## Jmuddee (Feb 21, 2018)

Pansymoron13 said:


> Yeah he's pretty much a very obedient dog to his boyfriend or master and rebellious to others he's a spitfire and has a lot of personality


I love him ^^

You want to do it here or would you prefer discord


----------



## Pansymoron13 (Feb 21, 2018)

Jmuddee said:


> I love him ^^
> 
> You want to do it here or would you prefer discord


Omg discord I'm on there all the time


----------



## Jmuddee (Feb 21, 2018)

Pansymoron13 said:


> Omg discord I'm on there all the time


Cool my discord name is muddee#3643


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 21, 2018)

Pansymoron13 said:


> I have a Dalmatian boy who loves pain and is into a lot of stuff as well as being a bottom


He sounds interesting. what's his name?


----------



## Pansymoron13 (Feb 21, 2018)

Jmuddee said:


> Cool my discord name is muddee#3643


K added


----------



## Pansymoron13 (Feb 21, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> He sounds interesting. what's his name?


His name is crossbones I call him bones for short


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 21, 2018)

Pansymoron13 said:


> His name is crossbones I call him bones for short


Hmm. interesting.


----------



## Kahmurah (Mar 4, 2018)

Are you interested still? I'd like to RP with you on Discord.

Kahmurah#4357 is me.


----------



## Of-The-Vacant (Mar 19, 2018)

Interested


----------



## Jmuddee (Mar 19, 2018)

Of-The-Vacant said:


> Interested


Cool do you have discord?


----------



## Of-The-Vacant (Mar 19, 2018)

Jmuddee said:


> Cool do you have discord?


Of-the-vacant#7904


----------



## Jmuddee (Mar 19, 2018)

Of-The-Vacant said:


> Of-the-vacant#7904


Ok I sent you a request


----------

